# Whizzer Pacemaker II



## mason_man (Jun 30, 2015)

I had a little bit of time today to do some TLC to my auto clutch,dressing up the shoes and did a little video. 
Enjoy 

Ray 
https://youtu.be/fol-doM4o4g


----------



## Boris (Jul 1, 2015)

Spotless! Very nice indeed, Ray. Would it be too much trouble to list what parts on this bike are non-stock?


----------



## mason_man (Jul 1, 2015)

Dave Marko said:


> Spotless! Very nice indeed, Ray. Would it be too much trouble to list what parts on this bike are non-stock?



Thanks Dave, just the cosmetic stuff are non-stock . Motor parts are original, just modified and lighten. 
Both of these are WC-1'S, the black one has the NE cylinder up grade. FAST TOO! 
https://youtu.be/3FH5Y4cQZhc

Ray


----------

